# Can I deposit a VRI-managed week into TPI?



## JudyS (Apr 12, 2009)

I asked about this a couple months ago on another thread, but my question seemed to have been overlooked.  So, I am starting a thread specifically for this question.

Can owners of VRI-managed weeks still deposit those weeks into TPI, or can we now only deposit them into VRI*ety?

For example, last year I deposited a week that I own in the Smokey Mountains into TPI. I would like to keep depositing this week into TPI, rather than VRI*ety, because VRI doesn't consider this week red, although it is during a time (March) that is popular at this resort, and it got booked out of TPI inventory quite quickly.

Will I be able to deposit this and other VRI-managed weeks into TPI, using the TPI exchange rules, or will I only be allowed to trade them via VRI*ety, not TPI?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## teepeeca (Apr 12, 2009)

You can deposit ANY week, with ANY exchanage company that will accept the week.

It makes no difference who manages the resort.  I have deposited MANY weeks I own, managed by VRI, to various exchange companies.

Tony


----------



## JudyS (Apr 12, 2009)

teepeeca said:


> You can deposit ANY week, with ANY exchanage company that will accept the week.
> 
> It makes no difference who manages the resort.  I have deposited MANY weeks I own, managed by VRI, to various exchange companies.
> 
> Tony



Hi, Tony.

I know that's usually the case, but I'm wondering if TPI and VRI have some sort of agreement that VRI weeks have to go into VRI*ety, rather than owners having a  choice of VRI*ety or the regular TPI system. 

VRI*ety's rules are considerably different than TPI's, however. Basically, I'm asking whether I have a choice of using the VRI*ety rules or the TPI rules for my week, or whether all VRI*ety weeks have to use the VRI*ety rules.


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 12, 2009)

*No reason to limit your choices*



JudyS said:


> Hi, Tony.
> 
> I know that's usually the case, but I'm wondering if TPI and VRI have some sort of agreement that VRI weeks have to go into VRI*ety, rather than owners having a  choice of VRI*ety or the regular TPI system.
> 
> VRI*ety's rules are considerably different than TPI's, however. Basically, I'm asking whether I have a choice of using the VRI*ety rules or the TPI rules for my week, or whether all VRI*ety weeks have to use the VRI*ety rules.



You can deposit to either - your choice.  TPI offers more resorts than VRI*ety (which offers only other VRI resorts - quite a few but not as many as TPI) so both recognize you may prefer to use one or the other for a given deposit.  Unlike many in the timeshare and exchange industry VRI does not try to limit your options but tries to expand them with as much choice as possible. One of the great things about a truly independent management.


----------



## TPIRep (Apr 21, 2009)

TPI and VRI*ety now have an affiliation but they are being treated like two different companies.  You may choose to deposit with either company and they will be kept separate.  We will still be excepting deposits from VRI managed resorts, you have a choice in exchange companies.  VRI*ety is another option that is slightly different from TPI, but you are in no way obligated to deposit with either company.


----------



## JudyS (Apr 27, 2009)

TPIRep said:


> TPI and VRI*ety now have an affiliation but they are being treated like two different companies.  You may choose to deposit with either company and they will be kept separate.  We will still be excepting deposits from VRI managed resorts, you have a choice in exchange companies.  VRI*ety is another option that is slightly different from TPI, but you are in no way obligated to deposit with either company.


Thank you very much!  That is what other posters here said as well, but it is reassuring to hear it from an official source!


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Apr 29, 2009)

I looked at my account on VRI and it showed a week deposited that I had actaully deposited with trading places, so I am wondering if yuo can deposit to either and use for an exchange thru either exchange company>

Or is this a mistake.


----------



## JudyS (May 1, 2009)

howard said:


> I looked at my account on VRI and it showed a week deposited that I had actaully deposited with trading places, so I am wondering if yuo can deposit to either and use for an exchange thru either exchange company>
> 
> Or is this a mistake.


Howard, I had that happen to me, too.  TPI had to separate my old TPI account from my new VRI*ety account.


----------

